# Is there a reqirement for an open air access to an interior courtyard.



## architerp06 (Aug 8, 2017)

We have been providing an open corridor into the interior courtyard of wrap apartment buildings as common practice, however is there an actual code requirement anywhere?


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2017)

Welcome!!


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2017)

Which building code and edition?!

Hopefully not Dallas


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2017)

architerp06 said:


> We have been providing an open corridor into the interior courtyard of wrap apartment buildings as common practice, however is there an actual code requirement anywhere?




Might be needed as exit out of it??

If not provided, how would they acccess it??


----------



## architerp06 (Aug 8, 2017)

Not Dallas, but it is in Texas, therefore the 2015 IBC.
We have two exits from the courtyard, but we had one open through a gate, the developer wants to enclose with a storefront entry.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2017)

with a door or without?


----------



## architerp06 (Aug 8, 2017)

with a storefront entry.


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2017)

Still a little lost,

Is the answer yes you can do what you propose, as long as you can code exit out of the area.

As far as who, what, when can get into the area, seems like since an apartment complex, management can control that however they want.


----------



## steveray (Aug 9, 2017)

Simple answer....NO......But you have to meet all other exiting requirements from the courtyard such as travel distance, CPET, etc....If it is a large courtyard it will be tough unless you make the "corridor" an exit passageway..


----------



## architerp06 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have all of the exiting requirements taken care of. That's not my question.
Is there a requirement in the code that an opening for outside air/makeup air be provided for a courtyard?


----------



## cda (Aug 9, 2017)

architerp06 said:


> I have all of the exiting requirements taken care of. That's not my question.
> Is there a requirement in the code that an opening for outside air/makeup air be provided for a courtyard?




Ok now the original question has changed.


----------



## JBI (Aug 9, 2017)

I always considered a court or courtyard to be open at the top. 
Why would you need make-up air in an area that is open to the atmosphere?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 9, 2017)

If an "open air" (to the sky) courtyard, why would makeup air be necessary?


----------



## cda (Aug 9, 2017)

interior courtyard???

Food court?

If enclosed, wonder how the fire sprinkler system looks?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 9, 2017)

To what would you support the fire sprinklers if open to the sky?

If a shade structure is provided then the horses color changes and FS might then be required.

The initial question was general in nature, we are now discussing specific condition clarifiers.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 9, 2017)

_ATRIUM_. An opening connecting two or more stories other than enclosed stairways, elevators, .... of suites....
Can be an _apartment_ building.

Yes you need make-up air


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 9, 2017)

He uses the terms "interior Courtyard" and "wrap" apartments which to me implies "open air"; is it enclosed or isn't it?


----------



## cda (Aug 9, 2017)

Can't be it is in Texas 

100 degrees even at midnight


----------



## JBI (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## ADAguy (Aug 9, 2017)

OK architerpo6, we await your reply (smiling)


----------



## PJC89 (Aug 9, 2017)

There is no specific requirement for ventilation; however, there may be requirements related to adjacent fire resistance ratings.  It seems as though this space is functioning as an egress court (similar to an exit discharge).  Refer to Section 1028.4:

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/10/means-of-egress#1028

Also, with regards to the storefront door - that is not permitted unless it is a side hinged swinging door (refer to Section 1010)

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/10/means-of-egress#1010


----------



## mark handler (Aug 10, 2017)

PJC89 said:


> There is no specific requirement for ventilation;


I diagree
All spaces have requirements for ventilation.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 10, 2017)

Of course Mark and I take it that the walls surrounding the courtyard have openable windows?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 10, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Of course Mark and I take it that the walls surrounding the courtyard have openable windows?


If It is common space who controls the windows..


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 11, 2017)

Individual users of the spaces sharing walls with the courtyard who chose to open their windows vs using AC.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 11, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Individual users of the spaces sharing walls with the courtyard who chose to open their windows vs using AC.


Are we assuming the "enclosure" has open ends? so there is adequate outside air, to open your unit windows?


----------



## tmurray (Aug 11, 2017)

I agree with Mark, I don't like making assumptions about the design to lessen the code requirements.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 11, 2017)

Notice that "we" are making all these assumptions based on a "general" question that was asked with no specific project identified as an example.
The poser has not followed up with any additional responses. Are we wasting our time on this?!


----------



## steveray (Aug 11, 2017)

You called him a poser....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 11, 2017)

steveray said:


> You called him a poser....



He did!


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 11, 2017)

Indeed I "may" have, unless this gets a rise out of him.


----------

